

Yahoo Buys BrightRoll, a Video Ad Platform, for $640M - dnetesn
http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2014/11/11/yahoo-buys-brightroll-a-video-ad-platform-for-640-million/?ref=technology

======
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8592444](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8592444)

